# Spellcasting



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Is casting a bad spell to abolish something bad a good thing to do?


----------



## Alligatorob (May 18, 2022)

Probably a pointless one, unless it somehow makes you feel better.

When fishing I sometimes have a spell of bad casting, does that count?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 18, 2022)

I'm sure it can't hurt.


----------



## helenbacque (May 18, 2022)

Is_ spellcheck_ a reliable defense?


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> When fishing I sometimes have a spell of bad casting, does that count?


Yes, that counts, maybe someone cast a troublesome spell on you.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm sure it can't hurt.


No, it does not. For in this evil and corrupt world we live it is a way to help us cope with the evil without directly being involved. It can be viewed as a form of stress reduction.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Is_ spellcheck_ a reliable defense?


Yes. Maybe someone put a spell on your computer.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Does anyone want a spell cast? Let me know of the spell and if I feel like it, I can cast the spell for you.


----------



## helenbacque (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Does anyone want a spell cast? Let me know of the spell and if I feel like it, I can cast the spell for you.


Is there a charge?  If so, a money-back guarantee?


----------



## helenbacque (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Yes. Maybe someone put a spell on your computer.


Maybe so.  It came with a few weird habits..


----------



## Serenity4321 (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Is casting a bad spell to abolish something bad a good thing to do?


Do you mean  casting a spell to remove something bad? I think rather than emphasizing anything bad or negative, a positive attitude should be 'cast'


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Is prayer a form of spell-casting?


----------



## Lewkat (May 18, 2022)

The more I look at, "casting a spell," the weirder it becomes.
What the hell is a spell?


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> The more I look at, "casting a spell," the weirder it becomes.
> What the hell is a spell?


Basically, you focus your mind on something you want to happen. If you are powerful enough, it might just have an effect. (Thats the theory anyway)


----------



## Packerjohn (May 18, 2022)

I was born and raised in the country where folks had a lot of common sense.  No one ever cast a spell on anyone else.  If they did they probably would be laughed at for years to come.  I think this casting spell "stuff" comes from the dark ages in Europe and these days from Hollywood movies where they seem to be running out of "shocker" movies.  Me, I'm on the side of common sense.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Does anyone want a spell cast? Let me know of the spell and if I feel like it, I can cast the spell for you.


Can you cast one that works objectively IRL? Like one for washing the dishes, so they get done without human intervention? I don't have a dishwasher.

I've always thought that if spells worked, they would work on household chores (like in _Bewitched_). Or on tying up burglars. Or on giving a person the perfect thing to wear. Or on trying out new hairstyles without have to commit to one right off the bat. Or on lifting the 89 year curse the Red Sox were under, way before the 89 years was up. Heck, what about big issues, like ending homelessness or deterring Russia? Feeding starving children? Getting rid of someone's evil power (but that might not fall into white witchcraft, which I would only practice, if I practiced.

I am not making fun of you. I think spellwork can help set and firmly internalize an intent. It's just a theory, but enough people practice it that that's the opinion I've come up with. Who knows? Certainly not I. But I still want a spell that will get my housework done without people and without scaring my dog. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Probably a pointless one, unless it somehow makes you feel better.
> 
> When fishing I sometimes have a spell of bad casting, does that count?


Speaking of fishing, when I was a kid, I caught an alligator. It was in Pippin Lake, in Florida. My mom said no way an alligator would be in the lake. She was with me, but didn't see it, and I was too busy losing my rod - scared out of my wits. Mom checked with the guy in charge of the park we were staying in (owned by the USAF), and sure enough, there were 3 alligators in the lake!

I didn't go fishing again. I'd put in enough hours practicing casting the back yard, and fishing with no fish caught. The alligator was the last straw. My mom was teaching us from a book. My brother became the only fisher in our family, and he absolutely loved it.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Is casting a bad spell to abolish something bad a good thing to do?


Sure, why not?


----------



## WheatenLover (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Is casting a bad spell to abolish something bad a good thing to do?


Let's say the spell works, assuming that the consequences of that are only good ones. That's a huge assumption, IMO. Not workable for me.

Let's say that you cast a spell to abolish a bad thing, but whether the thing is bad is a matter of your perception. Many others think it is a good thing. What happens then, if the spell works? Are you (we) willing to live with the consequences? Can the spell include only positive consequences? Which begs the question, positive to whom?

Say a spell was done to eliminate field mice, and it worked. The owls wouldn't be happy to have a major food source disappear. The consequences would be good for people (maybe) but bad for owls. We can't have a bunch of hungry owls flying around, can we? The Great Horned Owl can carry up to a 16 pound animal for later feasting. Which animals would be eradicated because there were no mice?

Imagine the glee of the people who thought throwing waste into our vast oceans was a great solution to a waste-handling problem. That turned out to be a Very Bad Thing to have happen. And all because people wanted to have an easy way to dispose of waste without having to deal with landfills. Plus it makes money for some, I am sure. If a spell worked to magically get rid of all the pollution of our oceans, I think most people (except those who profit from it or do it because it is easy), would be for that. But again, what are the consequences? (I'd say the consequences in this case would just have to be lived through, and another solution found.)


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Like one for washing the dishes, so they get done without human intervention?


Just be like Samantha:


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)

Dueling spell casting


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Speaking of fishing, when I was a kid, I caught an alligator. It was in Pippin Lake, in Florida. My mom said no way an alligator would be in the lake. She was with me, but didn't see it, and I was too busy losing my rod - scared out of my wits. Mom checked with the guy in charge of the park we were staying in (owned by the USAF), and sure enough, there were 3 alligators in the lake!
> 
> I didn't go fishing again. I'd put in enough hours practicing casting the back yard, and fishing with no fish caught. The alligator was the last straw. My mom was teaching us from a book. My brother became the only fisher in our family, and he absolutely loved it.


A Florida family woke up to a loud noise in their yard and discovered a nearly 11-foot alligator going for a night swim in their pool, authorities said Tuesday.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Is there a charge? If so, a money-back guarantee?


There is no charge.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> Do you mean  casting a spell to remove something bad? I think rather than emphasizing anything bad or negative, a positive attitude should be 'cast'


Yes


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Is prayer a form of spell-casting?


Yes


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Can you cast one that works


Yes. Make just it plain and simple.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)

Ok I will ask for you to cast a spell for me. I want all the unnecessary suffering to stop , so please cast the spell to help people who intentionally hurt others find compassion for life. This is my last hope.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Let's say that you cast a spell to abolish a bad thing, but whether the thing is bad is a matter of your perception.


Yes, I agree. In our world of hate and wars and corruption we need to fight for our principles or cast spells.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I will ask for you to cast a spell for me.


I cast the spell for you and other peoples in this world that want the same thing.


----------



## Lara (May 18, 2022)

Casting spells is witchcraft. Witchcraft is in the realm of Satan (devil). Why is it so easy for someone to believe in Satan and so difficult to believe in God? Both are unseen. Satan is about evil, God is about good.

God and Satan both want it to be your choice. But neither  choice is, by no means, laughable (ie laughing emoji below). It's not just me saying this. It's obvious to ALL of us that there is good and evil in the world. No laughing matter. There are natural consequences and the stakes are high.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> No, it does not. For in this evil and corrupt world we live it is a way to help us cope with the evil without directly being involved. It can be viewed as a form of stress reduction.





Serenity4321 said:


> Do you mean  casting a spell to remove something bad? I think rather than emphasizing anything bad or negative, a positive attitude should be 'cast'


I agree with Serenity. Spell casting has no validity whatsoever, but seems to me it would keep a person very focused on what they hate or don't want, and that isn't a healthy way to cope.


----------



## Lewkat (May 18, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Basically, you focus your mind on something you want to happen. If you are powerful enough, it might just have an effect. (Thats the theory anyway)


Oh, I know what a spell is in the theoretical sense.  It just looks strange the more you stare at it.


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Is casting a bad spell to abolish something bad a good thing to do?


Just remember the Three-fold Law.
Whatever energy you put out will return to you Three-Fold


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)

Lara said:


> Casting spells is witchcraft. Witchcraft is in the realm of Satan. It's real but if you follow Satan you're asking for trouble like you can't imagine. Why is it so easy for you to follow Satan and so difficult to follow God?


Who is Satan?


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Lara said:


> Casting spells


You have used terms relating to religions. I have not done so. There are so many religions in our world. I am dealing with spiritual forces. What is good and what is bad? What is positive and what is negative? The cosmic matter of the universe is not set and constant. The laws of physics constantly change. With our thoughts and concentration, we can mold the physics into what we would like to have. Change happens, evolution happens, tornados come and destroy old buildings then new buildings are built. Death the Reaper comes and takes out the old. The Star comes and brings the new. We live, die and then exits in a spiritual existence.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I agree with Serenity. Spell casting has no validity whatsoever, but seems to me it would keep a person very focused on what they hate or don't want, and that isn't a healthy way to cope.


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm. If your chair breaks you fix it. If your car breaks down, you fix it. We don't like to be interrupted so we dislike things. We fix things...sometimes by thinking/imagining solutions...sometimes they can only be expressed in myth and mystery.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Tish said:


> Whatever energy you put out will return to you


I agree when a person sends out energy there is a void and energy of the universe will come in to fill that void. Whether the energy is good or bad is upon your perception to it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> You have used terms relating to religions. I have not done so. There are so many religions in our world. I am dealing with spiritual forces. What is good and what is bad? What is positive and what is negative? The cosmic matter of the universe is not set and constant. The laws of physics constantly change. With our thoughts and concentration, we can mold the physics into what we would like to have. Change happens, evolution happens, tornados come and destroy old buildings then new buildings are built. Death the Reaper comes and takes out the old. The Star comes and brings the new. We live, die and then exits in a spiritual existence.


A true Aquarian!


----------



## helenbacque (May 18, 2022)

Is there a difference between a spell and a prayer other than to whom it is addressed?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Is there a difference between a spell and a prayer


Prayer is of a religious nature. Spell is not so.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm. If your chair breaks you fix it. If your car breaks down, you fix it. We don't like to be interrupted so we dislike things. We fix things...sometimes by thinking/imagining solutions...sometimes they can only be expressed in myth and mystery.


While I do enjoy a good mystery, myths are just that....myths.


----------



## Lara (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> ...I am dealing with spiritual forces...Death the Reaper comes and takes out the old. The Star comes and brings the new. We live, die and then exits in a spiritual existence.



I've said all I care to say in my post #30.
`


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)

Spell caster, one more request. The devil needs his behavior changed. He has caused so much evil in this world. Please ask the universe to cast the Devil into oblivion.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Who is Satan?


My ex-daughter-in-law, I'm pretty sure of it.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 18, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Speaking of fishing, when I was a kid, I caught an alligator. It was in Pippin Lake, in Florida. My mom said no way an alligator would be in the lake.


I would not bet on any lake in Florida never having alligators.  Even small ones, alligators will crawl overland at night moving from lake to lake.  I have encountered a few doing that, can be startling.  I have used a heavy rod and treble hook to catch gators, but never caught one unintentionally.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Is casting a bad spell to abolish something bad a good thing to do?



The general advice from the world's major religions...is that all casting of spells is unwise and not recommended.

What the world's major religions say to do instead, is to pray about these issues. That leaves the issue in God's Hands, as opposed to our personal will.

In Wicca and other practices which do use spells, there is also a wide range of cautions given.


Also, in terms of personal achievement, many of the world's major religions use affirmations. In a sense, like a personal pep talk, but more focused.

Almost all top professional athletes use some form of affirmation, even if they don't call it by that name. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++


I have been around people who engaged with spells. I definitely could feel some effects from what they were doing. But it is forced, artificial. When people pray for you, it is gentle and natural. And, actually, far more powerful. Feels right.

Johns Hopkins did a study of cardiac patients. There was a control group who were not prayed for...and there was the active group that was prayed for.

The cardiac patients that were prayed for showed much more improvement than the control group.  And this was a fully professional scientific study.  I think it was done in the early 90s.  And hardly the only study that indicated these types of things.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 18, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Is there a difference between a spell and a prayer other than to whom it is addressed?  Asking for a friend.



Yes, a spell is an incantation of words, relying in a sense, on the "spiritual science" of how things work. A prayer is not personally manipulating the underlying spiritual forces in the world, it is asking God to do the work however He sees fit.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 18, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Can you cast one that works objectively IRL? Like one for washing the dishes, so they get done without human intervention? I don't have a dishwasher.
> 
> I've always thought that if spells worked, they would work on household chores (like in _Bewitched_). Or on tying up burglars. Or on giving a person the perfect thing to wear. Or on trying out new hairstyles without have to commit to one right off the bat. Or on lifting the 89 year curse the Red Sox were under, way before the 89 years was up. Heck, what about big issues, like ending homelessness or deterring Russia? Feeding starving children? Getting rid of someone's evil power (but that might not fall into white witchcraft, which I would only practice, if I practiced.
> 
> I am not making fun of you. I think spellwork can help set and firmly internalize an intent. It's just a theory, but enough people practice it that that's the opinion I've come up with. Who knows? Certainly not I. But I still want a spell that will get my housework done without people and without scaring my dog. Hope springs eternal.



This kind of rhetorical construction seems valid, but it is out of context. This is an idea, that casting a spell or engaging in some spiritual act is some kind of simplistic, black and white experience.

Law enforcement agencies have been using psychics for decades. And long before that, all the royal courts had a psychic working for them.

But it is not like switching a light on. The psychics get impressions. And it is hard to get those impressions. And then they have to interpret them.

So, there is a skill level to it and an art to it.


When you are talking about the ability to receive a psychic message, that is one thing. Actually manipulating a physical object is an entirely different thing, requiring an enormous amount of power.

It is like the difference between doing 3 push ups and doing 30,000 in a single session.

There have been very rare people who have been able to do those things, but they are very rare.


While Mahatma Gandhi did not do that, he did have an appendectomy, without anesthetic, remained conscious the entire time and talking and joking with some friends. He did have that level of enormous power...but doing dishes or something? That would be many many times even that level of power.

And that is why, miracles by Christ and other great saints are rare. And because they are rare, people generally don't believe they exist.

If you get deeply into the practice of meditation or say, prayer at a monastic level, you will encounter some of these forces that people generally call "supernatural."

And when you encounter the tiniest tip of the iceberg, you do get a sense of what potential can lie under the surface.

So, for example, when in good physical shape, in high school, I could only manage, about 15 pull ups in a session. 20 years later, overweight and not exercising much at all, with some meditation concentration, I was able to do about 3 pull ups with just two fingers of one hand. Now, rock climbers can do things like that...but I was in no shape like that...at all.

Just used these internal concentration abilities. And when you see that work, you start to understand how people with much greater capacity can do incredible things.


----------



## Lawrence (May 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Please ask the universe to cast the Devil into oblivion.


Good spell to cast. I am working on it. Sending the Devil into oblivion, shredding the Devil into nonexistence, the bad energy of the Devil is being destroyed.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 18, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Good spell to cast. I am working on it. Sending the Devil into oblivion, shredding the Devil into nonexistence, the bad energy of the Devil is being destroyed.



St. Michael, the Archangel, be our defense against the wickedness and snares of the Devil and do thou, O Prince of the Heavenly Host, by the power of God, thrust in hell, Satan and the other evil spirits, who prowl about the world for the ruin of souls...

(standard Catholic prayer)

(you do have to be careful, because every time you pray this prayer, 10 lawyers and 5 politicians collapse and die immediately)


----------

